# better ammo as related to reloading of used brass



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Which ammo would be the better to purchase as related to which has the better brass/casings to be used for reloading - Remington UMC or PMC .223 FMJ 55gr. ?

Thanks.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Would love to help answer your question, but it seems a little vague as to exactly what you are wanting to know. I have been a reloader for 30+ years & should be able to help you. How about doing a re-write on your question.


----------

